# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Στενά (Straits) >  Στενό Αντιπάρου

## OfTheHighSeas

Βλέπω ότι τα πλοία από Σαντορίνη/Ιο για Πάρο περνάνε μεταξύ Στρογγυλής και Δεσποτικού, αλλά όχι από το στενό της
Αντιπάρου, παρά το ότι η διαδρομή αυτή είναι 10 μίλια συντομότερη. Ποιος είναι ο λόγος;

----------


## threshtox

Tα νερά μέσα στο κανάλι είναι ρηχά. Ειδικά δυτικά από το Ρευματονήσι. Επίσης είναι πλέον γεμάτο και από παραπέντε, ιστιοσανίδες, κάιτ (ή όπως λέγονται τέλος πάντων). Δε νομίζω ότι έχει περάσει ποτέ πλοίο από το στενό. Ειδικά συμβατικό. Θεωρητικά ταχύπλοο μπορεί να περάσει αλλά πρέπει να το κάνει με μειωμένη ταχύτητα.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τα βυθίσματα πρέπει να είναι οριακά ανοιχτά της Πούντας, πράγμα που απαγορεύει την διέλευση μεταξύ Πάρου και Αντιπάρου.

Για την ιστορία, το πέρασμα μεταξύ Δεσποτικού και Στρογγύλης το χρησιμοποιεί κατά κόρων τα τελευταία χρόνια και το Highspeed 7.

----------


## threshtox

Παρότι η απόσταση μεταξύ Δεσποτικού και Στρογγυλού είναι μικρή, τα βάθη είναι μεγάλα. Βέβαια θα ήταν πιο "ασφαλές" να πήγαιναν τα πλοία έξω από το Στρογγυλό. Αλλά δεν. Και ας μην έχει μεγάλη διαφορά. Περίπου δύο με δυόμιση μίλια.

Αυτή τη στιγμή πάντως, το Superferry πάει έξω από το Στρογγυλό, ενώ στην ανηφόρα πριν το ΙΙ ανέβηκε από μέσα.

----------

